# [SOLVED] Briggs and Stratton No Spark coil kill wire



## wileecoyotemoor

I have a question, After reading as many posts as I can find I have not found the answer. It's written all over that the magnetrons rarely fail. I have a 18HP twin Brigs Model# 422707. I get now spark and after isolating the kill ground circuit still have no spark. The question I have is when I check the spade terminal at the coil, with it off or on the engine it is grounded all the time. I have been chasing the kill circuit for the ground only to find that with the spade terminal removed the kill wire at the coil is grounded. I'm assuming that means the windings are grounded to the case. But I wanted to make sure that the field being interupted didn't remove the ground with the engine spinning. 
If this is not right my guess is that the coil (magnetron) is faulty, and I need to replace it.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## K-B

*Re: Briggs and Stratton No Spark coil kill wire*



wileecoyotemoor said:


> I have a question, After reading as many posts as I can find I have not found the answer. It's written all over that the magnetrons rarely fail. I have a 18HP twin Brigs Model# 422707. I get now spark and after isolating the kill ground circuit still have no spark. The question I have is when I check the spade terminal at the coil, with it off or on the engine it is grounded all the time. I have been chasing the kill circuit for the ground only to find that with the spade terminal removed the kill wire at the coil is grounded. I'm assuming that means the windings are grounded to the case. But I wanted to make sure that the field being interupted didn't remove the ground with the engine spinning.
> If this is not right my guess is that the coil (magnetron) is faulty, and I need to replace it.
> Thanks for the help.


If you've tested for spark at with the kill circuit wire removed at the coil, and there still is no spark, then it's simple. You have a faulty coil.


----------



## wileecoyotemoor

*Re: Briggs and Stratton No Spark coil kill wire*

Yes, I have no spark with kill wire removed and open resistance to the plug wires. I was wondering if the kill terminal should ever show ground when unplugged from kill circuit?


----------



## Vatar

*Re: Briggs and Stratton No Spark coil kill wire*

Regardless of what you have read coils fail just like every thing else randomly especially if they get knocked around or hit. What your describing sounds to me like the coil is bad I would take KB's advice and pick up a new coil you should be able to find one for 50-70 dollars for that type of engine. Oh and to answer you question no the kill switch terminal should not read ground when not grounded. So what has happened is that something inside the coil is shorted to ground so instead of the electrical energy going to the spark plugs it is taking the least resistive path and going to ground. Oh and the coil from any briggs twin will work I would go to a salvage yard in your area, if they have lawn tractors it is more than likely they will have a flat head briggs twin.


----------



## mstpops

*Re: Briggs and Stratton No Spark coil kill wire*

yes you definatley have a faulty magnetron coil unit if the kill tab wire is grounding all the time 

mstpops


----------



## wileecoyotemoor

*Re: Briggs and Stratton No Spark coil kill wire*

I finally got the coil, and for fun I checked the resistance from ground tab on coil to the body. It was open, good start. Installed and cut the grass tonight. No matter what you read, the coils evidently do go bad. Started right up following the install and adjustment. Thanks for all the help, Easy cheap fix.


----------



## Basementgeek

*Re: Briggs and Stratton No Spark coil kill wire*

Great news. Thanks for letting us know. :wave:

BG


----------

